# Anyone in same boat as me?



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone  ,

Just wanted to say hello and see if anyone is in the same position as me right now.  Just been referred from the Gwent in Newport to IVF Wales!  I hear the wait is awful, so disappointed because I thought they would try other things at the hospital before this!

Would love to talk to someone who is at this stage or recently gone through this,

Look forward to hearing from someone,

Judi xxx


----------



## Amandalina (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi there,
Yes, I'm in the same boat as you, just a few months further down the road. I was referred to IVF Wales from Royal Gwent in Newport and have had my first consultation at IVF Wales. I'm sorry to report that, yes, the wait is indeed horrible. 
I first went to my GP about infertility in Dec 2010. I was referred to Royal Gwent and with all the waiting lists, tests and clomid attempts, didn't get referred to IVF Wales until May 2012 ( I was then quoted 7-8 month wait for my first appt).
In dec 2012 I had my first IVF Wales appt, and was told I qualified for ivf. The bad news was that it was an 18 month wait for treatment. The good news is that they counted the time I'd already waited from referral back on may 2012. So, I "only" had 9 months more to wait. Hurray.
Since then I've been counting the days. I've supposedly got 5 months to go now until I'm offered treatment.
For me, there is time urgency as I'm 38 years old. For you, hopefully you can feel assured that you're still young and have time. 
The most constructive way of thinking about this waiting time that I've been able to think of, is that we can use the time to prepare our bodies for pregnancy, to get fit, to prepare mentally for becoming a parent, etc.
I hope you can find some comfort in that kind of attitude, because otherwise the waiting list is a real killer!

Amandalina


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Amandelina.  Hi we're waiting for an appointment at the Heath. Would be nice to share your experience of what they're like in the Gwent. We had initial tests even though they already had the results from my Gp. It's frustrating how little they tell u and explain. We seem to hear your on the list the ICSI list is longer we'll see you at the end of the year. We initially went to docs in may 2011 and were finally told we could be on the waiting list about this time last year not sure why we waited so long we have been ttc for about four and a half years now. They did put us further up the list as the Heath 'lost' our referral and we rang after 6 months and to our horror they had no record of us. Our Gp got in touch and finally got us on the list. It's just a whole charade and I don't feel like they take me seriously at all. We've never seen the same person twice and never get told when our next appointment will be or what it is for!


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi
We're due to start a cycle at IVF Wales at the beginning of next month.  We were put on the waiting list in January 2011.  We were offered to transfer to Bristol in June 2012 but we didn't want to do that because the travelling just didn't seem feasible.  Whilst the management and administration there has been shocking, the medical staff seem to be good and on the ball.  The new unit should be opening in Neath Port Talbot soon so hopefully that should speed the waiting lists up.
Hope all works out for you.
Sara. xx


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

You too Sara.  Maybe I need to do more research so I'm asking the right questions on our next appointment x


----------



## sonyab1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi

I have to second exactly what Sara has said.. We start next month and have been on the waiting list since oct 2010.

We were also asked if we wanted to go to Bristol but the travelling to cardiff is enough already. Hopefully with the new one opening it will help massively.

What ever you decide I wish you all the luck in the world.

Sonya xx


----------



## littlemols (Jan 19, 2013)

Ladies, the wait is long but all I can tell you is that once you get there, the staff are fantastic and you will be well looked after x


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

I hope so as the experience I've had with them up to this stage has been shocking, administration and care. I'm appalled to be honest! These people are clearly have no empathy at all.


----------



## littlemols (Jan 19, 2013)

Just to reassure those of you who are waiting.... The staff are brilliant, they are very empathetic! I've just had Ivf cycle and a miscarriage through the clinic and they couldn't have been better if they had tried. Superb clinic working under hard times because of a take over by a private company and they are going through a transition period. Can't fault the nurses or doctors though


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Littlemols - I'm so sorry about your miscarriage.  I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of love.

Sara. xx


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss     but I'm glad you can give positive feedback about the clinic I'm still a little worried but feel more reassured. I don't understand about them being taken over by another clinic though surely they should inform people under their care about this


----------



## littlemols (Jan 19, 2013)

Totally, and the drs and nurses have very little knowledge themselves about that's happening which hasn't helped matters. It's all coming from big bosses above..... Say no more! I just feel so sorry for the staff because its them getting it in the ear and its not their fault.

Filled of the form for crgw open evening so might see you there! I wanted to go privately at Ivf Wales clinic but they have postponed that too at the moment so think crgw is the only option. Heard from a friend that its a great clinic though


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi littlemols my DH is a bit apprehensive about the open day being a group thing but hopefully can coax him along


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Just took the plunge and booked an initial appointment with them don't have to wait too long, beginning of June! First appointment and hoping to egg share x


----------

